# Interesting student deal on windows 7, legit?



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello folks,
Thought id pass this little find along to you guys that i learned about in the tutoring center at school today. It is a deal for college students to purchase windows 7 for $30. Deal runs until January 2nd. however, im curious if the deal is legitimate. Kinda sounds like the "ultimate steal deal" for office 07 but im unsure. This is the homepage for the deal: http://www.win741.com/
Then if you click buy, it takes you here: 
http://windows7.digitalriver.com/se...on=DisplayHomePage&Locale=en_US&SiteID=mswpus

Could someone tell me if this deal is legitimate? If so im planning on jumping on it to get myself a copy of windows 7 .


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Its legit, and so is https://www.dreamspark.com/default.aspx

Dreamspark gives you server 2008, 2008 R2 and more for free if you can verify you are a student by emailing your .edu email addy


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Yes it is legitimate

http://www.appscout.com/2009/09/microsofts_2999_windows_7_stud.php

http://windows7.digitalriver.com/st...=cKUm8QoCAiwAAHQPb6EAAAAQ&rests=1256786629848

*Be sure you read up on the problem that was found, and hopefully now corrected.... you should read this:

http://www.downloadsquad.com/2009/10/28/direct-download-ISO-dvd-for-windows-7-student-upgrade/*


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks folks, as a student it makes me a happy camper that microsoft does this. It kills two problems in one shot: 1. It allows students to be able to afford the microsoft family of software. and 2, it helps eliminate software piracy by letting students legally obtain their software at a cheap price. I already ran my college email against it and it accepted the address and even sent a confirmation, didnt have a chance to complete the purchase but im definitely jumping on this deal at some point. Now the only thing to be concerned about is whether im going to do 32/64 bit.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Microsoft wants to get students working with Windows, it's the way that Apple built a lot of their base, in schools.


----------



## shloime (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello Guys,

This is wonderful, I only need to verify a couple of things. Is this Windows 7 an upgrade from Vista or also from XP? 
One more, can I purchase it now and download later or it will force me to install right away. 
And last, would it be wise to back up first or it is not necessary?
Thank you.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you look at their FAQ, you'll see it's for Vista or XP. However, you must do a clean install for XP, you can't do an upgrade installation as you can with Vista.[WEBQUOTE="http://windows7.digitalriver.com/servlet/ControllerServlet?Action=DisplayTechnicalAssistancePage&Locale=en_US&SiteID=mswpus#q9"]My PC is running Windows XP. Can I upgrade it to Windows 7?

If youre thinking about upgrading a PC from Windows XP to Windows 7, please download and run the free Windows Upgrade Advisor to see if your PC can run Windows 7 acceptably.

If you decide to install Windows 7 on a PC running Windows XP, youll need to do a custom installation. This is sometimes called a clean install because it erases the contents of your PC. To avoid losing anything, youll need to make copies of all the files, photos, and other information you want to keep. Youll also need to have installation disks for all the programs you want to use.

If you have an external hard drive, you can use it with the free Windows Easy Transfer program to help back up your files and information.

After Windows 7 is installed, youll need to reinstall your programs and use Windows Easy Transfer to move your files and information back onto your PC.

Upgrading a PC with Windows XP to Windows 7 is an involved process. If youre at all uncomfortable with it, please consider having the upgrade done by a local PC or electronics retailer.[/WEBQUOTE]


----------

